# Port Huron MI Main Street Memories, Saturday last.



## alleyyooper (Jul 30, 2019)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 30, 2019)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 30, 2019)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 30, 2019)

Old orginal Challanger.













 Al


----------



## keegantimber (Jul 30, 2019)

Some great looking cars there !


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 2, 2019)

Black river looking West tward the public boat launch, from the draw bridge.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 2, 2019)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 2, 2019)

Al


----------

